# Low FODMAPS CONFUSION



## Laurenk (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, I have recently started a low FODMAPS diet and I have seen a lot of improvement with gas pains and bloating. Still a little constipated. Today may pain has returned and not sure why. Anyways I have some question about certain foods, if they are low FODMAP are not.Canol oilVegetable oilSunflower oilSoy sauce (glutin free)Aspartame (I would like a coke zero once in awhile.)CinnamonCoconutCorn chips (I know it says sweet corn is not good, but can you have corn chips)If anybody knows about these listed food let me know. Lauren


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I am going to move this to our diet Forum as that is where most of the FODMAP info is. You will see a few threads there thumbtacked to the top of the page.. those may be very helpful to you.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

These are all ok on low FODMAP except for coconut, which contains Fructose. I looked it up and it didn't contain that much, so I tried some diet testing. I found that I couldn't tolerate any of the canned products but that fresh coconut meat didn't affect me. Coconut oil, however, gave me a severe flare up.


----------

